# ROTISSERIES



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

POST UP YOUR WHAT BRAND HOW GOOD IT WORKS DO U RECOMEND IT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

POST PICS OF THEM IN USE


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone got one for sale in so cal??? :dunno:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Accessible Systems is by far the best made.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jan 24 2008, 09:13 PM~9777566
> *Accessible Systems is by far the best made.
> *


is there a web site


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

PM classic customs on here.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jan 24 2008, 11:13 PM~9777566
> *Accessible Systems is by far the best made.
> *


yep, sure are! :cheesy:


----------



## BAY AREA 64 (Jan 26, 2008)

WHERE THE PICS


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

accessiblesystems.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry these are the only pictures i could find right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

we have been building lifts for about 15 years. and over the past few years there has been lots of new companies come out. 

as a honest opinion ours. :accessiblesystems: and the whirlyjig guys are BY far the best on the market. i only mention the whirlyjig guys because we have bought and test EVERY unit sold. and there and ours were the only ones that were even close to being SAFE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jan 26 2008, 06:22 PM~9790879
> *thanks guys.    :thumbsup:
> *


NO...
THANK YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jan 26 2008, 04:35 PM~9790941
> *we have been building lifts for about 15 years.      and over the past few years there has been lots of new companies come out.
> 
> as a honest opinion ours. :accessiblesystems: and the whirlyjig guys are BY far the best on the market.  i only mention the whirlyjig guys because we have bought and test EVERY unit sold.  and there and ours were the only ones that were even close to being SAFE
> *


how much for one shipped 93103 pm me thanks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jan 26 2008, 07:11 PM~9791098
> *how much for one shipped 93103 pm me thanks
> *


tommys the fuckin man, he took real good care of me!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and me on a set of casters i might be making a rotisserie this winter or summer if i get time........ :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 26 2008, 05:05 PM~9791076
> *NO...
> THANK YOU! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jan 26 2008, 05:11 PM~9791098
> *how much for one shipped 93103 pm me thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

need a price on 1 shipped to 94560


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hey homie what it is? :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

BUILT THIS ONE FOR ME AND ONE FOR A HOMEBOY LONG TIME AGO 98-99 STILL WORKS FINE YOPU CAN TURN THE CAR WITH 1 FINGER


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 27 2008, 06:55 PM~9798238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for u to build me one or shit rent me it for a minute


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

are the roto 2000 any good they look pretty good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

heres mine i got from tommy/classic kustoms, totally safe and sturdy for my 90d lac, flips with just a fingerpush!





























he also sells the braces you might need to prevent the body from twisting!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jan 27 2008, 11:26 AM~9795106
> *pm sent
> *


How much for one shipped to zip 76012? one with the pneumatic tires.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 27 2008, 09:14 PM~9799357
> *heres mine i got from tommy/classic kustoms, totally safe and sturdy for my 90d lac, flips with just a fingerpush!
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the pictures billy


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 27 2008, 08:48 PM~9799136
> *are the roto 2000 any good they look pretty good
> *


there made from 1/8 wall tubing. very scary. we make a cheaper smaller unit to compare with the roto2000 but i never recomend it, it is cheaper though 

we have a little comparison and some pictures on the website


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

okay tommy just send the parts list and a "how to" on one of these rottiseries :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jan 28 2008, 07:59 AM~9801330
> *thanks for the pictures billy
> *


no prob bro, thats the least i can do, i owe you alot, i couldnt imagine doing this without one of this structure!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jan 28 2008, 06:02 AM~9801335
> *there made from 1/8 wall tubing.  very scary.    we make a cheaper smaller unit to compare with the roto2000 but i never recomend it, it is cheaper though
> 
> we have a little comparison and some pictures on the website
> *


i checked there web site and there is made out of 3/16 not 1/8 whats yours made out of and what prices


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

post up some prices


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2008, 09:04 PM~9806637
> *i checked there web site and there is made out of 3/16 not 1/8 whats yours made out of and what prices
> *


1/4 inch, but i dont know the recent prices!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2008, 07:04 PM~9806637
> *i checked there web site and there is made out of 3/16 not 1/8 whats yours made out of and what prices
> *


 :0 your right. i was thinking of the auto twirler guys sorry about that.




but if you will check our site we have a break down of ours and every other competitors unit, so the customer can see what he is paying for. 

we also make a comparison unit to match each of our competitors units. so if you want cheap and not so sturdy then we can also make that. *this is why i only recommend the units that i personaly use and not all of the ones we make*  .


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 28 2008, 06:20 AM~9801385
> *okay tommy just send the parts list and a "how to" on one of these rottiseries  :biggrin:
> *


come get one :0 you know i will hook you up


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 27 2008, 08:48 PM~9799125
> *how much for u to build me one or shit rent me it for a minute
> *


 IF YOUR SERIOUS PM ME INFO?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 29 2008, 05:25 PM~9815587
> *IF YOUR SERIOUS PM ME INFO?
> *


thats a cool offer. i see people all the time drop big bucks on stuff to just use on one car. its always best to help out fellow lowriders


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

I know this question is off topic, but are the engine lifts from Pep Boys any good?? I'm gonna get one soon, but I don't want one that's a piece of junk. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Feb 3 2008, 03:10 AM~9853616
> *I know this question is off topic, but are the engine lifts from Pep Boys any good?? I'm gonna get one soon, but I don't want one that's a piece of junk.  :dunno:
> *


they look decent made in the picture. but i have never used one :dunno: what rating were you looking at


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 3 2008, 10:11 AM~9854696
> *they look decent made in the picture. but i have never used one  :dunno: what rating were you looking at
> *


I was looking at a 1 ton, possibly??? :dunno:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

my buddy has a accesible systems rotisserie and he does not have the balancing tool 
what is that ?????


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 02:14 PM~9799357
> *heres mine i got from tommy/classic kustoms, totally safe and sturdy for my 90d lac, flips with just a fingerpush!
> 
> 
> ...


Lux,

I noticed allot of guys have their impala bodies supported from the front and back only once on the rotisseries. How much flex will the body get with this and will it do much damage? The braces looks like they way to go, are the bodies fine like this or is internal bracing always used.

Thanks.


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 02:14 PM~9799357
> *heres mine i got from tommy/classic kustoms, totally safe and sturdy for my 90d lac, flips with just a fingerpush!
> 
> 
> ...


Lux,

I noticed allot of guys have their impala bodies supported from the front and back only once on the rotisseries. How much flex will the body get with this and will it do much damage? The braces looks like they way to go, are the bodies fine like this or is internal bracing always used.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Feb 5 2008, 05:20 PM~9871867
> *Lux,
> 
> I noticed allot of guys have their impala bodies supported from the front and back only once on the rotisseries. How much flex will the body get with this and will it do much damage? The braces looks like they way to go, are the bodies fine like this or is internal bracing always used.
> ...


really depends on how solid the car is. with billy's caddy we were worried about the brains being blown out making the complete structure a little weak. his car was probably strong enough not to flex at all but we wanted to be %100 sure on this thing. 



i have very rarely use them my self but just welding some scrap metal for support goes along way


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 4 2008, 11:48 PM~9867572
> *my buddy has a accesible systems rotisserie and he does not have the balancing tool
> what is that ?????
> *


we have only been doing the balance tool for a year or so on our "top" of the line units. 



i personaly hate the thing myself and never recomend it. honestly its just more trouble than its worth. but if your friend wants one, pm me his info and i will get him one out free ASAP


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 5 2008, 07:58 PM~9872095
> *really depends on how solid the car is.  with billy's caddy we were worried about the brains being blown out making the complete structure a little weak.  his car was probably strong enough not to flex at all but we wanted to be %100 sure on this thing.          i have very rarely use them my self but just welding some scrap metal for support goes along way
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 6 2008, 10:58 AM~9872095
> *really depends on how solid the car is.  with billy's caddy we were worried about the brains being blown out making the complete structure a little weak.  his car was probably strong enough not to flex at all but we wanted to be %100 sure on this thing.
> i have very rarely use them my self but just welding some scrap metal for support goes along way
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

do u guys brace inside the door on the 64 impala hard top is it needed do you take off the doors what do u guys recomend


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Tommy supplies and builds the best rotisere on the market. I have bought like 6 of these things from him and every person I have gotten them for is very happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

my personal opinion, use the door jamb kit, a hundred an so dollars could save you all your work, money,and time from being wasted, im saying you wont know if your body gaps will be tweaked until its all put back together, so why risk it by saving a lil change!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 12 2008, 06:39 PM~10400797
> *my personal opinion, use the door jamb kit, a hundred an so dollars could save you all your work, money,and time from being wasted, im saying you wont know if your body gaps will be tweaked until its all put back together, so why risk it by saving a lil change!
> *


is it a bolt on kit for the impala


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 12 2008, 04:46 PM~10399754
> *Tommy supplies and builds the best rotisere on the market.  I have bought like 6 of these things from him and every person I have gotten them for is very happy.  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro, glad everyone is happy with them


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 13 2008, 01:43 AM~10403032
> *is it a bolt on kit for the impala
> *



the set of door braces that billy is using are pretty much universal. 

i send bare angle braces and the customer drills the mounting holes to mach the door hinges


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Apr 13 2008, 05:18 PM~10406181
> *the set of door braces that billy is using are pretty much universal.
> 
> i send bare angle braces and the customer drills the mounting holes to mach the door hinges
> *


nicely put tommy gun! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

how hard is it to get the body on one of these? and also im looking to get one but should i fix the rust in the floor first while its on the frame or will the body be sturdy enough to do it on the lift? cars a 85 monte


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Jul 1 2008, 01:04 PM~10989108
> *how hard is it to get the body on one of these? and also im looking to get one but should i fix the rust in the floor first while its on the frame or will the body be sturdy enough to do it on the lift? cars a 85 monte
> *


its pretty easy, the ones i make adjust down low enough to lift off a decent set of jack stands.


and the floor wont be an issue as long as you brace everything real good before you start


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 1 2008, 06:42 PM~10991752
> *its pretty easy, the ones i make adjust down low enough to lift off a decent set of jack stands.
> and the floor wont be an issue as long as you brace everything real good before you start
> *


im in the market for one right now but im kinda weary about buying one cuz im only gonna need it for one car lol but my main concern would be getting it on the lift saftly with out twisting anything what all needs to be braced? and do the windows stay in or can i take those out before it goes up? i have the quarter windows off right now but i was also wante to take out the windshield both front n back to check for rust.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Jul 1 2008, 09:10 PM~10992797
> *im in the market for one right now but im kinda weary about buying one cuz im only gonna need it for one car lol but my main concern would be getting it on the lift saftly with out twisting anything what all needs to be braced? and do the windows stay in or can i take those out before it goes up? i have the quarter windows off right now but i was also wante to take out the windshield both front n back to check for rust.
> *


true. it sucks to fork out the loot for just one build. 


but if you decide you really should not have any issues mounting your body. i have mounted with and without the glass, doors, front clip ext if you check my site you will see i also make a 2000 3000 and 4000 pound units and have rotated complete cars body and frame. 

i just recently finished a monster one for state farm insurance that's made to rotate complete full size stuff............... i will see if i can dig up a picture


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

here it is. the big "ship" wheel is just there to meet osha regulations


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

WOW! props homie


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jul 2 2008, 01:59 PM~10997869
> *WOW! props homie
> *


thanks man. it was a bitch though. if you look close at how the axles mount to the unit i had to machine out plates for different wheel patterns that they would be using then make that removable. it was nuts :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 2 2008, 08:08 AM~10995693
> *here it is.  the big "ship" wheel is just there to meet osha regulations
> 
> 
> ...


god damn :0 :0 , best/strongest rotessories period!


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 2 2008, 08:08 AM~10995693
> *here it is.  the big "ship" wheel is just there to meet osha regulations
> 
> 
> ...


nice work and im sitting here worried about it not being strong enough lol made me feel like a fool. pm me and maybe we can work something out i need one bad.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

one more thing whats the best way to get the body off the frame? i dont have a motor hoist ive been trying to borrow one and nobody wants to help me out so whats another way of doing it. i have the car almost completely stripped right now


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Apr 13 2008, 12:18 PM~10406181
> *the set of door braces that billy is using are pretty much universal.
> 
> i send bare angle braces and the customer drills the mounting holes to mach the door hinges
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

The Universal Door Braces keep the door frame spacing fixed. Needed for sure on a body and frame convertible body. Also good for hardtops and sedans that have extensive rust so the body is week.

The system includes two sets of hinge brackets to handle the two hinge bolt orientations.

The is an X brace across the front seat area to stabilize the body side to side also.

The set includes two different lengths of door turnbuckles to cover small Model A doors to large 2-door cars.

An end kit is sold to replace all the end brackets after they have been drilled for several different bodies. 

$300


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jul 2 2008, 10:30 PM~11001493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure what would be best for you. i take and turn my rotisseries side ways and put the attachment arms under the pinch welds down the sides of the car. then using the rotisserie i jack the car off the frame, roll the frame out. then lower the body down on supports (jack stands). then just simply turn the rotisserie and mount it to the front and rear of the car, jack it of the jack stands and start rotissorating :biggrin: 

this is why i make my center connections telescopic


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 3 2008, 08:17 AM~11003852
> *thanks homie
> not sure what would be best for you.    i take and turn my rotisseries side ways and put the attachment arms under the pinch welds down the sides of the car. then using the rotisserie i jack the car off the frame, roll the frame out. then lower the body down on supports (jack stands).  then just simply turn the rotisserie and mount it to the front and rear of the car, jack it of the jack stands and start rotissorating  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


im checking wikipedia :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 2 2008, 09:08 AM~10995693
> *here it is.  the big "ship" wheel is just there to meet osha regulations
> 
> 
> ...


is there a engine in here? :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 3 2008, 09:30 AM~11004248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, full of gas and oil even, i was thinking we were only going to be able to turn it opposite of the gas fill. we tried both sides and no spills. i did have to turn down a rubber plug and stick in the tranny fill though, and removed the battery other than that the only other thing removed was the wheels. it sat like in the picture for over a week waiting on the customer to come OK it and when i pulled the truck off it smoked just a tad for a couple minutes, guess the oil run up in the engine


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Jul 3 2008,[email protected]:20~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn you doing big things bro........and little oil in the fuel is actually good for lubing the top end of the engine


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## elmeromero72 (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone have one in the 559 i could rent ,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt for tommy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 31 2008, 09:36 AM~12023592
> *ttt for tommy
> *


he's not part of this site no more.he had his account deleted.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Oct 31 2008, 06:36 AM~12023592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? :cheesy:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you have a door brace kit to fit the 80's model RWD Cadillac Fleetwood/DeVille?And price.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Nov 2 2008, 09:27 AM~12038474
> *Do you have a door brace kit to fit the 80's model RWD Cadillac Fleetwood/DeVille?And price.
> *


i can sell you the turnbuckle ends and everything else you can pick up and put together local.... the center sections is just conduit 


http://www.accessiblesystems.com/udb.php


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 2 2008, 11:07 AM~12038069
> *really?  :cheesy:
> *


YES ITS TRUE YOU IMPOSTER :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I got mine from accessible systems too works great!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

classic customs on here makes em better than accessible systems


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 7 2008, 04:26 AM~12087916
> *classic customs on here makes em better than accessible systems
> *


 :nosad: THEIR THE SAME BRO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 7 2008, 03:00 AM~12087854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 1 2008, 06:42 PM~10991752
> *its pretty easy, the ones i make adjust down low enough to lift off a decent set of jack stands.
> and the floor wont be an issue as long as you brace everything real good before you start
> *


IF YOU CAN CALL ME TOMORROW (904) 993-5962


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

newbie question: I have a 1961 impala convertible, would the body b ok being a convertible to rotate it around to sandblast the belly so i can paint it??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Dec 31 2008, 07:02 PM~12571874
> *newbie question: I have a 1961 impala convertible, would the body b ok being a convertible to rotate it around to sandblast the belly so i can paint it??
> *


im gonna need to see pics of this ALLEGED 61 RAG


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

TTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 7 2008, 01:26 AM~12087916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, i co own and run accessible systems. 

but brent was talking about my personal model that i make exclusively for my lowrider and LIL homies.


----------



## baggedimpala_63 (Jan 17, 2008)

WHO HERE HAS 1 4 SALE OR SELLS THEM POST A PRICE PLEASE


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 20 2010, 03:20 PM~16354098
> *yes, i co own and run accessible systems.
> 
> but brent was talking about my personal model that i make exclusively for my lowrider and LIL homies.
> *


What's the difference and how much? Any pictures?

Thanks, J


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

ttttttttt


----------

